# Carol's Spring Shrug



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Materials 2-3 skeins of Caron Simply Soft
Size I crochet hook.
Chain 153 (size 12-14), 93 (8-10), 83 (6-7) and 133 (for a ladies large, ending at elbows). Measure and chain a multiple of 10+3
These instructions are for the 12-14 girls size, with long sleeves.
Chain 153
Row 1 dc in 4th ch from hook,* skip 3 dcs, 6 dc shell in the next stitch, skip 3 dc, one dc in each of the next 3 stitches*repeat across, dc in the last 2 chain spaces. Chain 3, and turn.
Row 2- Chain 3,* dc in next 3 dcs shell in shell*(shell between the 3rd and 4th dc of shell in previous row) end with a dc in the last 2 dc, ch 3 and turn =46 shells and 49 dc. Repeat row 2 to desired width. I had 12 in for width (19rows) on the 12/14 and 8 on the smaller sizes, I would recommend doing 10  width on the 8-10 as Audreys just fit her small frame. Length was 48 in and the sleeves 12 on the 12/14 size. These can be adjusted for the smaller sizes, depending on if you want elbow length or longer sleeves. Measure from elbow to elbow and add a few stitches, say 10 on each end, for good measure.
For the sleeves, sew up to 4 shells on each end about 12 in, this will be less on smaller sizes. (Approx. ¼ of total inches from each edge). Turn right side out and single crochet around cuff, join Round 2 ch 3, Dc in same st dc in the next st. *dc, 2dcin next st* repeat*-* around. join w/ sl st in top of ch 3.Round 3 Ch1 sc in same space, ch 3,* sc in next space, ch 3*, repeat *-*around. join with a sl st in top of 1st single crochet. Fasten off. Repeat for other cuff.
Working in the round, with right side facing, and the shrug upside down (shells facing down) Join yarn at center of neck edge, and ch 1. Round one single crochet around, join with a sl st in first sc. Round 2 Ch 3 dc in same st. *dc in next sp, 2 dc in next sp* repeat this for top half of shrug. For bottom half dc in each st. REPEAT FOR REMAINDER OF TOP HALF AND JOIN TO TOP OF CH 3 WITH SL ST. (1 ST STITCH)
Round 3 Repeat row 2 for top half, and on bottom half do pattern row * 6dcshell in between the 3 and 4th dc of previous row and 1 dc in each of the next 3 stitches* make sure these line up with previous rows on shrug. Join with a sl st in the top of 1st dc.
Round 4 Repeat round 3, (for adult size repeat this 3rd round again as written except dont increase on the neck edge. My collar came out a little too ruffle-ly. lol) so dc in every dc across neck edge for adult size on the 2nd repeat of round 3. End last round with a sl st in top of ch 3, ch 1 sc in same space and chain 3.
Round 5 top section *sc, Ch 3*- Bottom dc across. Finish top section, sl st in 1st sc and fasten off.
With right side facing and working in bottom edge only, rejoin yarn at sleeve seam on bottom right edge.
Row 6 ch1, sc in next st ch 2 skip 2 sc, 5dc in next st. *Ch2, skip 2 ch sc in next st 5 dc in next st* repeat to end. Join to the 1st sc of top, turn
Row 7 *ch 10, sc in sc of previous row* repeat across, ending with a sc in 1st sc of top section, Fasten off, weave in ends.
Note: Ive made every effort to check for errors. If you should find any send me a private message and Ill try to clarify. Grandmaknitstoo, aka, Carol.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern and the picture. I love the model and the ruffled trim. jinx


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thank you for the pattern and the picture. I love the model and the ruffled trim. jinx


Your welcome, let me know if there are corrections needed.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Cute, model and shrug. So girlie. Might have to make one for my girlie girl, too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Knitnewbie said:


> Cute, model and shrug. So girlie. Might have to make one for my girlie girl, too. Thanks for sharing.


You are welcome.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, This pattern is adorable and so are the girls!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Will keep pattern - thanks for sharing. Girl is cute too!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments.The girl is my granddaughter Jocelyn age 9 1/2.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Adorable. Will have to make one for my 10 year old granddaughter. Thank you.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

firecracker4 said:


> Adorable. Will have to make one for my 10 year old granddaughter. Thank you.


 Thank you.You are very welcome.


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice pattern --Thank you--Lovely model too! :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

grammasandi said:


> Very nice pattern --Thank you--Lovely model too! :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


  Thank you,Sandi !


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful work! Thanks.


----------

